# Kite Fishing from shore?



## Fishncrazy

Wondering if anyone has tried this method of getting their bait out there? It would be interesting to heqar the how to of doing this. I remember a guy posting that he took his bait out in a yack and doing ok that way. Any takers on this?


----------



## Wilber

It is pretty neat to run a bait from a kite off the beach, I've done it a few times. The main problem is the wind direction. The fish usually bite best with the breeze in your face, a kite works best with the wind at your back.


----------



## mlbowman1

I know I've read reports of people doing it with success, I can't remember where I saw it though. In a yak would be like kite boarding, that would be interesting to see.


----------



## Fishncrazy

*Yea I thought about that wind direction thing too.*

Never having done this though It made me wonder if you get the bait out quite far with this method if you would find fish that you never knew were there since you could fish your bait so far out. Maybe a better shot at larger fish. How far out is it fesable to think about getting out there?


----------



## Wilber

I have tried it two ways, first rigged like a live bait on the surface with a release clip for kings or cobia, not much luck. The second ways was to kite out a big bait and when the bait was a couple hundred yds off the beach, snatch it out of the clip and let it sink to the bottom for Sharks. The second was more effective, nothing big, but the kids had a blast with 4 footers.


----------



## Surf Fish

It's a popular method in other parts of the world. The guys in New Zealand do some serious kite fishing...

http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/


----------



## BlaineO

Kite fishing can be a hoot, it is amazing how you can hook a 10" Bluefish on a 10" Bluefish, and then the next run hook a biter, or drum, or cobia, or ray, or tarpon or even an amberjack. Then back to 10" Bluefish.

You can tack a kite to one side pretty easily, it just takes a larger kite that you would ordinarily use because you lose a lot of lift when you start tacking more that 10-15 degrees. 

If you are just fishing offshore breezes, the inlets are usually the better places, especially if they are not too crowded.

There are some cool devices used in other places, line lifters or kite ferries, that carry your stuff out, release it, and fall back down the kite line, just reload and put another bait out, sure beats bringing the kite back in and putting it out each time.
The ones I've seen were homemade, some commercial ones may be available. These are really cool to use, you don't have to be as concerned with boat traffic, since the kite and line are above them, and after the release, the fishing rig and bait is below them.

The site Surf Fish has linked to is a good one, lots of good info there.

Blaine


----------



## Fishncrazy

*BlaineO you seem to know*

a lot about this kite fishing thing. The fery thing sounds very cool and the way to go. Could you provide some more info on that system and how to rig it up? Is it available to just buy and if so can I see it online? I want to try to set one up myself. Thanks for any advice and info.


----------



## BlaineO

Fishncrazy,

I used to fish a lot, but I've gotten middle aged and responsible, I should have known better.
My kite ferry became an object of affection for our puppy back in the Summer, so I can't photo it for you.
I am making another one, maybe I will post photos when I get it done. Lots of Christmas stuff going on now, might be a while.

The links below are where I picked up some ideas, these are a bit more advanced that the ones I saw used and started doing this. As I mentioned, I don't know where you could buy one, the ones I've seen and used were all hand crafted.

Some links........

http://www.cit.gu.edu.au/~anthony/kites/parafauna/messenger/

Great kite ferry release mechanism, good plans all the way around, the sail is a bit more complicated,(IMHO), than needed, but good info anyway.

http://www.cit.gu.edu.au/~anthony/kites/parafauna/messenger/triangle_photo.jpg

Sail type used on ferry/messenger/lifter that I have made and used.

Happy Holidays, BTW.

Good luck,

Blaine


----------



## Fishncrazy

*Blaine thanks for the info!*

You are the real deal man! Thats some good info there and I appreciate you taking the time to post it for me. Sorry to hear you had to become responsible! LOL Im sure you are finding some time to fish though. I hope so anyway. I see you are quite the casting expert also. You hardly need a kite like me.


----------

